# my german blue ram



## mythin

I love this little guy


----------



## rbarn

Great fish
I have 4 Electric Blue Rams in my 60, fav. fish in tank.


----------



## gr8nguyen1

that is one gorgeous fish. i do you keep it alive. is there a secret. what are you water parameters. is it in a community or species tank. but that is one good looking ram


----------



## Greenthums

:whoo: I too am a fan of the GB Ram's..It is hard to beat their coloring and they seem to develop a personality of their own. Yours is a beautiful specimen.


----------



## Zapins

Nice fish!

I saw a few electric blue rams in my LFS the other day, they looked amazing!! Like salt water damsel fish. Buut... they are 50$ each and I'm not even sure if the color morph breeds true? Anyone know?


----------



## rbarn

$50 is too much for Electric Blues.

They sell for $20-30 for nice semi-adults down here if you
can find em.

Rams are tuff to keep.
Had 2 Gold Rams, another nice sub-breed, in same tank and they
didnt last a month, while others are doing fine.


----------



## wicca27

i know they do better in a well aged tank. i kept mine fine till the electricity died on me right befor christmas and i ended up with fishpops. my tank had been up for bout a yr and a half and was pretty full of low light plants and stays about 75


----------



## Tex Gal

I really love their coloring! So pretty!


----------



## Greenthums

Zapins said:


> Nice fish!
> 
> I saw a few electric blue rams in my LFS the other day, they looked amazing!! Like salt water damsel fish. Buut... they are 50$ each and I'm not even sure if the color morph breeds true? Anyone know?


There is a LFS here in Florida that sells the electric blue ram's for just under $12.00, of course you have to deal with shipping but at $50 a pop for one, you would probably still come out ahead. Contact Nick at: [email protected] to inquire. He might know the breeding issue also.


----------



## mythin

The lfs near me got some electric blue rams in too, and I talked to the owner of the store about it. They were 19 each, and he told me that they were genetically altered (not selectively bred for color) to get that color, and that most if not all of them were male and most likely sterile. Not that really matters unless you're trying to breed them, they are still very cool looking fish.

And to gr8nguyen1, he's in a community planted tank, he's the only ram in there, and I got some neons, celebes rainbows, sparkling gourami's, and otoc's in there with him, but he is the biggest guy in the tank, so everyone steers clear of him, even though he doesnt even harm the smallest of my shrimp.


----------



## jasa73

One of my favorite fish. Very nice!


----------



## Ben7

Great pics!


----------



## Greenthums

Another good supplier is Frank's Aquarium. They are $15.00 apiece, and Frank is great to work with.


----------



## Garon

I love the rams, but they hate the hard water where I live. I have tried German Rams on three different occasions, and they tend to live for less than 1 year for me. Yours is beautiful!

Here is a photo of mine in a 30 gallon planted.


----------



## Chicago Jeff

Great picture . He is a beauty!


----------



## Zapins

You know... I've had it in the back of my mind to buy some of these guys, but every time I see them in the LFS they look awful. Is it common to see them look bad at the shop? Do they color up at home?


----------



## barakainus

Here is my new addition to my tank. Still shy as it's in the tank just for a slightly over a day.


----------



## barakainus

double post


----------



## barakainus

One more picture after he/she got more addapted to my tank


----------



## Neodoxa

Quick question about GBRs: 

How do you sex them? I always read that the males don't have blue sheen in the black spot on their sides, and that the females do.

If that is so, wouldn't your ram in the OP be a female since it has a lot of blue sheen covering the black spot; and would the GBR you just got be a male?


----------



## Crazyness

I have a couple gold rams that so far are doing fantastic. They are the first rams ive had I think they are amazing. Can you mix the diff types of rams in 1 tank?


----------

